# cervelo s1 review



## leo_NM (Dec 28, 2009)

hey guys !!
My friend is on the market for a new frame, here is his style: he's a climber, he has 1,80m and 61kgs very light guy. On climbs he's very good but on the flats and downhills he loses some of his advantage. 
He's in love with the caad9 2010, I said to him that one aero frame like cervelo would be better for his needs but when I showed the foto of the bike he told me that it wouldn't be good on long climbs.
I'd like to know what the real owners of this machine have to say aboult climbs and the othes advantages. Is this bike the right choice for my friend ?

thank you 
leo


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

leo_NM said:


> Is this bike the right choice for my friend ?


No. 

You know why? Because he doesn't want it and does want the CAAD 9. They're both fine bikes, but there's clearly something about the Canondale that speaks to him.


----------



## RACE-PACE (Apr 8, 2010)

I agree, pschologically all things being equal he'd be faster on the CAAD9 because he likes it, in the end it's about riding and we should all ride what we want to...


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

The bike makes no difference where his supposed weaknesses are concerned. Even with the aero frame, he is losing ground on the flats due to a lack of power. On the descents, bigger guys will always roll downhill faster. I also think the S1 is a bit portly to be a great climbing rig.

Your description tells me that he is indeed has a climber's physique and that pretty much precludes much success in flat races. Are Contador and Andy Schleck among the world's best on mountain stages? Yes. Could either win a spring classic like Flanders or Roubaix? Probably not. Bigger, stronger riders win those events but are nowhere to be found on a mountain top finish.

The CAAD 9 is a better choice for him based on what you have told us. Of course, assuming it fits.


----------



## sappie66 (Oct 28, 2009)

If his budget allows, maybe the S2 or S3? Light as a climber's bike, aero to help him out on flats. I have a climber's physique and lack power on flats, but I am faster on the flats because of my SLC. Also remember "Col de la Tipping Point"? Improved aerodynamics helps climbers more than they think.

But like others have said, it Cervelo doesn't speak to him, he should get what he wants.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Agreed with everyone said. The bike doesn't make a difference, especially when he's not a pro (I assume). Even if your friend were racing at an amateur level, the aero tubing would not make him any faster. 

I used to ride an S1 (2006 Soloist) alum, and I am 172.5cm tall and when I was at my peak form I weighed 130lbs. And yes I was a climber, and I sucked on flats and descents compared to my teammates. The Soloist was a great bike but I don't think it made any particular advantage or disadvantage one way or the other. On the other hand, when I put on some Zipp 404 tubular wheels with the Soloist, I was able to climb faster because of less weight (than my Kysriums) and on the flats, I seemed to cut the wind a bit more. That said, I believe the wheels made more a difference than the bike. Let your friend ride/race happily on his CAAD.


----------

